# A Spaceliner named Backstreet



## pedalp (Mar 4, 2019)

Hello Cabers and salute to the artisans at CABE. Here is my contribution to this page. I did this Spaceliner  ooooohh I guess 6 years ago and posted on RatRod Bikes website. I since parted the bike, part and all. so sorry I did that. The Stem is a very rare part. Hope you folks like it. I'll post some of my other unfinished projects I did in the past and current projects on the I'm in favor of Rat Bikes! page.
Again; Thanks for looking.


----------



## Pedaltherapy (Mar 14, 2021)

The more I look at this bike the more I like it. That chain guard really goes well with the simplicity of the whole look.


----------



## John Gailey (Mar 16, 2021)

I believe your stem is from a Mercury POD bike.


----------



## palepainter (Jul 20, 2021)

This is a really cool build!


----------

